# Pheasants anyone??



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

One reply via email, and another left message on my cell phone... I will see if I can catch him this week. I think I saw this guy on Michigan Outdoors recently.

Hi Joel,
Thanks for your inquiry. I hope you have seen our web site 
www.farmlandpheasant.com. We're the largest gamebird hunting preserve in 
Mich. with about 30 farms totalling almost 6000 acres. With rare 
exceptions you can hunt any day from now to April 30.
We Have a nice clubhouse at our headquarters in Brown City, and your group 
would be welcome to hang out here. I am attaching our price list to this 
message.
I hope you and your friends will come hunting with us soon.
Preston H. Mann


Part of the price list....seems a little more than we have paid in the past 

Farmland Pheasant Hunters, Inc
810-346-3672

Price List 2003-2004 Season

Membership Dues $95.00

Guest fee $25.00
for guests accompanying a member

Non hunter or a youth	$10.00
sharing a hunt with a member

Children under 12 Free

All adult hunters must purchase one of the listed hunts

Pheasant Hunts
2 Pheasant limit $ 65.00
4 Pheasant limit $ 90.00
5 Pheasant limit $ 105.00
10 Pheasant limit $195.00

50 Pheasant Day $985.00
Price of the 50 pheasant day covers hunting, lunch, bird cleaning and western option for a member and up to 5 guests.

Chukar Hunts

3 chukar limit $65.00
5 chukar limit $90.00

Quail Hunts

5 quail limit $65.00
10 quail limit $90.00

Guide & Dog Service $100.00
per day per farm

Extra game birds may be added to any hunt at the following prices:
Pheasant $18.00
Quail $ 8.00
Chukar $15.00

Western option $10.00
Added to the price of any hunt, the western option will entitle
hunters to take pheasant, quail, or chukar with no maximum limit 
from the assigned farm on that date. 
The Western option is not available on the 2 pheasant, 5 quail or 3 chukar limit hunts

* Purchase Large Quantities of pheasants in advance and save.

Advance Purchase Prices:

100 Pheasants $1700.00*
50 Pheasants $ 900.00*


	You may bring as many guests to share hunts for advance purchased birds as you care to. There will be no guest fee for these hunts.
	The purchasing member must be present on all hunts
	Each hunter must use a minimum of 5 advanced purchased birds on each hunt.
	All advance purchased birds must be used in the season for which they were purchased  NO carry overs into the next season.

Specials  Watch for our specials in our newsletter or at www.farmlandpheasant.com.

Cancellations

The game for your hunt will be stocked early on the morning of your hunt. To avoid full charges, cancellations must be made at least 24 hours before your hunt.



I will post other info as I get it.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Still looking for options, other places I have inquired haven't returned phone calls or answered emails as of today.

Any ideas??? Suggestions...we seem to be at a standstill, but perhaps everybody is still busy with holiday activities?


----------



## woodzman (Aug 29, 2001)

I'm in depending on the date. am on a sat. hunt or am or pm on a sunday. I took my bro & a two other guys to C&F in Wshington twp. it was good time birds flew good. only bad is no barn.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I just heard from Bear Creek Hunt Club we can go there for a M-S hunt. It will cost 76.00 per person this includes 4 birds per person(all rooster a real plus) and they will not charge us a gunner fee (usually 10.00 per gun). His club house is big enough for a lunch and depending how many people show there could be both a morning and afternoon hunt if needed. I didn't ask but I believe if somebody wanted more than four birds they could get more(also have quail and chukers didn't price those though). The days he was open would be Feb. 15 or Feb 21. For those that have been to an all rooster hunt this is a good deal. I have been to to many preserve hunts these birds are as closes to wild as I have found. Rob is giving us a deal but there is no bird cleaning in this price everybody will have to clean there own. The hunt club is west of Adrain north of Homer hour drive from Lansing. His hunt dates fill fast so if we want a hunt there should decide soon. If as a group they want to go some place else or different date I would be happy to go there with anybody that would like to join me there.








This is a Bear Creek rooster that didn't get away.


----------



## WeimGuy88 (Sep 29, 2003)

WD,

That doesn't sound like a bad deal at all. Count me in for either day....Will get on the wife's good side on the 14th! Should give me plenty of Bird Chasing time.

Chris


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Right now, count me in. I think Danno will also want to go. AM hunt for the both of us.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I am the guy looking into the preserve up Van ****, north of 
Almont. They have closed their operation for this year due to
remodeling but suggested a place called Pheasant Ridge in Yale.
I have tried to contact NEM by phone and e-mail without success.
I have used the PheasantFarm for training purposes and found
them very accomadating. I have hunted the Rooster Ranch on 1
occassion and they have a great set up. The main difference 
between the two is that PheasantFarmlands gives you a farm for
the entire day while RoosterRanch is a 1/2 day hunt. The prices
may be better at RoosterRanch with different packages available
and with lunch thrown in. Both offer bird cleaning, the Rooster
Ranch has a large sitting area which should hold a good number
of people. I do not have any info on PheasantFarmlands in-
dividual farms but their home farm just south of Marlette should be acceptable. I have no info on Pheasant Ridge at all. Hopethis helps out. If this outing is still a go, would someome please
notify me. Thanks---Dennis (Buddwiser)


----------

